

Ask HN: Never scroll up or down again - blintson

I want to make every screenfull of code I look at while programming discrete. I want to never scroll up or down again. To do this I make every screenfull of code its own file, and view a list of these files using emacs' list-buffers command.<p>What d'ya'll think? Think it'll work well, poorly, why or why not?<p>(Think fundamental design reasons, not language specific issues, like an excessive number of import statements in python caused by this style.)<p>Anybody here ever heard of somebody doing something similar?
======
yannis
Simplicity is the art of maximizing the amount of work not done!

